
Show HN: Secfi – calculate additional tax owed if you exercise startup options - frederik_secfi
https://www.secfi.com/
======
prodave
Is the business model basically a funnel to loans and other credit products?
The section showing a VP buying a house makes it seem like it is.

~~~
frederik_secfi
Yes. All the tools are 100% free and accessible without doing anything with
regards to financing, though. We're not pushy about it either :-)

